# Why Gore at 600 cfs in October is worth it....



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

• The No Name boof in the boogie water between Pyrite and Tunnel is still sweet.
• Awesome rock-slide-to-boof move in Pyrite.
• Kirsch starting to feel like a maze/slalom course.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Gore rapid- unpredictable yet forgiving.
Scissors boof.
Tunnel falls freestyle.
Because it is always better to go kayaking than not to go kayaking.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

- You can impress deepsouthpaddler with your big water skills


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Ice Cream at Good Times Burger in Silverthorne always taste better after a Gore run


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Other than confluence at 3000 cfs, low water gore IS the biggest water I have paddled in Colorado all year.

Love the fall gore trips! Leaves are changing, rapids are fun, takeout beers are cold.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

The cold makes the sheep slower and the wool warmer
Turtle still swims


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

46 boofs per lap...You can keep kayaking until the skiing begins. Best surfing within 1000 miles. 0 rafts. Lower volume creeky fun. Tunnel is still scary.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

~The camping is beautiful
~Ginger will spit you out if you decide to take a ride
~Boofs everywhere
~Tunnel is scarier then ever.
~the Boof at the bottom of the rapid below kirsh is prime right now.
Soooo.... Whose going to be there this weekend?


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone from the Front Side interested in heading over? Carpool?


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

- double Laps (the righteous way)
- seeing Banks every time you're in the canyon
- jedi sandbar navigation
- boofs at Applesauce, Ginger, Scissors, Pyrite, 2nd Scissors (Clippers), Tunnel, Toilet Bowl & Kirschbaum
- getting beat-down in Tunnel, swimming, losing your shoe and later doing botties out of your one remaining shoe...
- fleece onesies
- empty campground
- legitimately using your drysuit
- paddling & camaraderie with your fellow & devoted brethren & sisteren


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Rez072 said:


> - double Laps (the righteous way)
> - seeing Banks every time you're in the canyon
> - jedi sandbar navigation
> - boofs at Applesauce, Ginger, Scissors, Pyrite, 2nd Scissors (Clippers), Tunnel, Toilet Bowl & Kirschbaum
> ...


Yep loosing ur shoes is shitty. That happened to me a couple swims ago. Fuckin tunnel.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

one legged wonder said:


> Yep loosing ur shoes is shitty. That happened to me a couple swims ago. Fuckin tunnel.


"that happened to me a couple swims ago. Fuckin tunnel" Dude I about lost my shit laughing reading this. Thats the best two sentences of stoke I've heard in a long time!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

- Probably one of the top three runs in the state right now.

- No rafts.


----------



## stephenwright (Oct 20, 2012)

*run Gore tomorrow?*

anyone wanna paddle gore tomorrow (sunday)? shoot me an email--I'd love to boat 
"my first name" at jacksonkayak.com

Stephen


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Stephen, come visit BV while you're out here. And bring a Karma with you.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sure. A couple of us will be at the takeout around 10 tomorrow. Should be at least a couple of people camping out there as well. More than welcome to join.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

While practicing my portaging skills on tunnel this weekend I found a nalgene with a shenandoah sticker on the side. Anyone, anyone, anyone? 

1. Supper fun class III-IV fun if your practicing your portaging in tunnel and goar. 
2. Your October paddling paddling partners have passion. 
3. Slower and more creative lines become possible in almost every drop. 

Pump house is cool in October too!
The warm springs are warm and much less crowed. We had them to ourselves Saturday night!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Because your wife can drop you and your buddies off at the Gore put in then drive back down to pumphouse so you don't have to run shuttle. You just have to pick her up at Radium after she's SUPed Pumphouse.

Buckman - I think I talked to your friend Abe for a while, he even helped me carry my board to the river - tell him thanks again!

Jen


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Building a Photography Portfolio consisting of bootie beer drinking.
Seeing Rez's Nike flouting in Kirshbaum. 
And one more for the Scissors boof, it is so spicy.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Pizzle said:


> Building a Photography Portfolio consisting of bootie beer drinking.
> Seeing Rez's Nike flouting in Kirshbaum.
> And one more for the Scissors boof, it is so spicy.


Did you Get my bootie beer pic?


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

That was more of a Leg Beer pic.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

1. kayaking is life
2. kokotat's new blaze orange dry suit will keep you from being shot.
3. fuckin' bob is in there now.
4. routing through with your own crew.
5. seeing the heavys, then taking there line.
6. scissors 360 rock spin, to piton.
7. going right at toilet bowl.
8. getting high with the fly fisherman above Kirschbaums
9. running Kirshbaums high, getting way off line, and saving it.
10. paddling out, just before sunset.


----------

